# linksys router dead



## Novaura (Jun 26, 2007)

We had a power outage yesterday, and now the power light on my linksys WRT54G v1.0 router is flashing. I can't upgrade the firmware because the ip address 192.168.1.1 won't connect. And setting up a static IP cuts out my connection completely. 
I've pinged the router only to have it try four times with no responses back. Request timed out, then sends it again. 100% loss of information.
Is my router pretty much dead?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Werlcome to TSG.Have you tried resetting the router? On the back there should be a recessed button that says reset.Hold that in for at least 30 seconds.This should set the router back to the factory defaults.If that does not work,you might try just unplugging the router for about 60 secs.

Good luck


----------



## Novaura (Jun 26, 2007)

Unfortunately I have already tried both those things. No matter how long I hold the hard reset the router continues to blink, it doesn't even turn off. As for unplugging, it just continues to blink when it's back on.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

OK:A couple of things.Bypass the router.Plug the ethernet cable directly into the modem and see if you can make an internet connection.
You can also try this.Don't know if it will be helpful ,but

Start/run type in cmd
type in ipconfig /release

then

ipconfig /renew.


----------



## Novaura (Jun 26, 2007)

The internet connection on the computer with the router works. It's the one I'm currently on. It's the second computer that is not finding the router in this room. I know it isn't the second computer because it can find all the other routers in my neighborhood but this one.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

So.You have 2 pc's hooked up to this router to the lan ports on the router?
Attached is an entry from the linksys web site,regarding the blinking power light.Don't know if this will help.

Email This Answer Email Answer 
Blinking Power or Diag LED on a Linksys Router
Question

How do I get the power LED on my router to stop blinking?
Answer

If the Power LED on your Linksys router is blinking, this means the firmware is corrupted. Since the firmware is corrupted, you won't be able to access the web-based set up page of the router. Instead, you will be using tftp.exe to update the firmware.

Downloading the Firmware

Step 1:
Before downloading the firmware, make sure your computer has an active Internet connection. If your computer is plugged directly into the router and cannot get online, disconnect your router and plug your computer directly into your cable or DSL modem.

Step 2:
To go to the Linksys download page, click here and verify the model and version number of your Linksys product. For instructions, click the link How to find Model number.

Step 3:
After obtaining the model number of the Linksys router, enter the model number in the Enter Model Number field, then click GO.

Step 4:
Look for Locate Version Number and select the version of the Linksys product from the drop-down menu.

NOTE: In this example, we used WRT54G v.6. The Image may vary depending on the model number of the Linksys product.

Step 5:
After selecting the version, scroll down and look for Downloads For The WRT54G then click Firmware to get the latest firmware.

Step 6:
If you are using Windows XP Service Pack 2 (SP2) and Internet Explorer, you may see a "Pop-up blocked" message in your browser Information Bar. Click the bar and select Temporarily Allow Pop-ups. Click Firmware again.

Step 7:
Click Save in the File Download dialog box that appears. Look for the Save As dialog box, choose a location for the file like the Desktop, and click Save. When the download is complete, click Close, if prompted.

NOTE: The name of the file may vary depending on the firmware file of your router.

Step 8:
If the firmware file you have downloaded is in zip format, double-click the zip file and extract its contents to a single folder or to the Desktop.

NOTE: You will need to use a utility to open and extract files from the ZIP file archive. A popular software to use is WinZip®. For information on how to download WinZip®, visit the following website: http://www.winzip.com. You can also use the built-in unzipping features of Windows XP to unzip the contents from the archive.

Downloading tftp.exe

To download a copy of the tftp.exe file, click here. After downloading the tftp.exe file, reset the router. For instructions, follow the steps below.

Resetting the Router

Hold in the Reset button at the back of the router for 30 seconds. Unplug the power to the router and then plug it back in. After resetting the router, assign a static IP address on your computer. For instructions, follow the steps below.

NOTE: The location of the reset button may vary depending on the Linksys router you are using.

Assigning a Static IP Address on your Computer

Most of the time, if the power LED on the router is blinking it loses its ability to assign IP addresses to the PCs connected to it, which is why you need to assign the computer a static IP address. For instructions, click here. After assigning a static IP address, reload the firmware of the router. For instructions, follow the steps below.

Reloading the Firmware

Step 1:
Double-click the tftp.exe icon.

Step 2:
Enter the IP address of your router on the Server field. By default this would be 192.168.1.1.

Step 3:
Enter the router's password into the Password field; by default the password is "admin".

Step 4:
Click the button and look for the file named code.bin in the folder where the firmware files were extracted to and click Upgrade.

© 2006 Cisco Systems, Inc. All rights reserved.

How well did this answer your question?

Completely Somewhat Not at All 
Back to Search Results
Back to Search Results

© 1992-2007 Cisco Systems, Inc. All rights reserved.
Terms & Conditions | Privacy Statement | Cookie Policy | Careers | Contact Us


----------



## Novaura (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you for the help, but apparently the person who claimed to have unplugged the router had not done so for over 60 seconds. The issue was easily fixed afterward, and I'm now posting from the second computer.
Thank you again for your time and prompt response.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Glad to helplease mark this thread solved using thread tools at the top of the page.

Happy networking


----------

